
Google Play services 8.1 - stanleydrew
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2015/09/google-play-services-81-get-ready-for.html
======
ihsw
One notable new feature in 8.1 is the new permissions model (run-time
permission checking).

More info can be found here in this blog post (also published today):
[http://android-developers.blogspot.ca/2015/09/google-play-
se...](http://android-developers.blogspot.ca/2015/09/google-play-
services-81-and-android-60.html)

As well as in the official documentation:
[https://developer.android.com/preview/features/runtime-
permi...](https://developer.android.com/preview/features/runtime-
permissions.html)

As usual, this new feature (verifying and requesting permissions at run-time)
has been backported into the V4 support library.

